# level or not level toilet?



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Mix some plaster of pairs and put on the floor under where the bowl is going to be installed. set the toilet down in place and level the toilet on the wet plaster. I push the bowl down into the plaster and wax seal until level and then snug up the hold down nuts. and I then wipe up the excess plaster.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Use plastic toilet shims to level the toilet. You can then use caulking or grout to seal around the base to hide the gap. I recommend not sealing the very back of the bowl, so if there is a leak it will show and not let water sit under the toilet and rot the subfloor.


----------



## ron0805 (Oct 1, 2009)

majakdragon said:


> Use plastic toilet shims to level the toilet. You can then use caulking or grout to seal around the base to hide the gap. I recommend not sealing the very back of the bowl, so if there is a leak it will show and not let water sit under the toilet and rot the subfloor.


thx ill do that


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I suggest having the toilet supporting means (plaster, shims, etc.) hard and in place and tested first then take off the toilet, put in the wax seal, and do the final installation.

Putting in the wax ring while the plaster is still wet is risky because as you rock the toilet back and forth to get the plaster leveled just right, you may deform the wax too much and break the seal.

If you don't level the toilet at all then it might not flush properly.


----------

